# Ecran de powerbook + Capsule de biere... OUCH !



## illya Milapine (29 Mai 2006)

Bon ben salut les mecs, c'est quelque peu démoralisé que je vous écris...

voilà mes soucis et ma question... :

samedi soir barbecue entre amis, powerbook en mode jukebox (dans une piece appart)... je passe les diverses boissons entamés, arrive le tragique moment... 

moi un peu saoul (mais prudent face à ma superbe machine) suis entrain de trifouiller itunes pour mettre la playlist de la mort qui tue, et là     un abruti de pote n'a pas eu de meilleurs idées pour m'appeler que de m'envoyer une capsule de binouze plié (donc avec des petits bouts pointus) sur moi... je vous laisse deviner avec quelle précision cela a été réalisé...

bref mon powerbook a fait les frais de ce *eglnligrlg********FAEfzeQFzeg$zq****     

Resultats : un pet sur l'alu prêt du trackpad et surtout un pet sur l'écran, pas énorme mais suffisament pour me foutre les mega glandes a la sangoku de DBZ (cheveux en pointes et tout).... ca me fait comme une grosse poussière sur l'écran qu'on peut pas enlever bien sûr...

j'en viens enfin au principal...    Existe t il un produit, une technique permettant non pas de résorber le trou (bah je ne suis quand même pas si naif   ) mais qui au moins  rendrait moins voyant le pet sur l'écran ? 

je suis dispo à toutes propositions... et pour info suis encore sous garantie, donc si il existe un moyen de filouter le SAV je suis preneur aussi !!!

(moyens, techniques pour l'alu ca m'arrangerait aussi   )

Merci d'avance les gars, en esperant avoir été assez clair


----------



## Tox (30 Mai 2006)

Et la RC de ton pote ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> et pour info suis encore sous garantie,



plus maintenant, dommage = perte de garantie



			
				illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> donc si il existe un moyen de filouter le SAV je suis preneur aussi !!!



ah bon ?  en 6 lettes, synonyme de filou


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Eh bien je vois que mon thread déchaîne les passions, et surtout les HS ... 

- pour ce qui est de la responsabilité civile je vais pas faire jouer ça pour 2 petits accros sur un ordi  

- pour la garantie, je m'en doutais un peu, bon ben c'est pas grave... le plan B rentrera en action 

- hum pis bah pour filouter, bah je sais pas quoi dire, personne n'a jamais entendu cette expression ?!?... peu importe hein  

Donc pour en revenir au sujet, personne n'a une idée, ou un conseil à propos d'un produit ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (30 Mai 2006)

Pour l'écran il n'y a rien à faire, il faut changer la dalle.


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Okey, c'est noté !!

bon ben je vais mettre des fond d'écrans sombres afin de ne pas voir les traces de cette infamie...

Merci à toi


----------



## Chang (30 Mai 2006)

Tu fais payer ton pote surtout ... y'a pas de raison que tu assumes les frais d'un geste d'ivrogne ...


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais payer ton pote surtout ... y'a pas de raison que tu assumes les frais d'un geste d'ivrogne ...



oui j'y ai pensé, mais bon je sais pas combien coûte le changement d'une dalle de powerbook 15"HD...

franchement c'est juste un pti accro, c'est pour ça que je préconisait un produit plutôt qu'une réparation  

c'est un bon pote, et je sais qu'il ne l'a pas fait exprès... je me débrouillerai pour vendre l'ordi avant la fin de la garantie et puis voilà... histoire de compenser un peu


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> .... je me débrouillerai pour vendre l'ordi avant la fin de la garantie et puis voilà... histoire de compenser un peu


 
Tu seras gentil d'éviter les petites annonces de MacG pour écouler ton MacBinouze


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Mouais...

le mac est en parfait état de marche, juste une éraflure sur l'écran à déplorer... et un mini accro sur l'alu...

pas de quoi fouetter un chat !  

Je n'ai bien sûr pas l'intention de le vendre de suite... et je vais peut être même pas le vendre dutout...


----------



## reven (30 Mai 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'il l'empèche de déposer un annonce sur MacG, tant qui ces désagréments.
Se serait malhonnête de ne pas les signaler, mais tout le monde est honnête sur MacG  .

Un appel à apple care (0825 888 024 si je me trompe pas) pourrais te renseigner sur le prix d'une dalle, mais faudrais compter plusieurs centaines d' et sans doute plus de 500.
Bref un réparation couteuse.


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

reven a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il l'empèche de déposer un annonce sur MacG, tant qui ces désagréments.
> Se serait malhonnête de ne pas les signaler, mais tout le monde est honnête sur MacG  .
> 
> Un appel à apple care (0825 888 024 si je me trompe pas) pourrais te renseigner sur le prix d'une dalle, mais faudrais compter plusieurs centaines d' et sans doute plus de 500.
> Bref un réparation couteuse.




Ouais je m'ôte toute idée, d'une quelconque réparation, de la tête...

d'ailleurs je ne le vois même plus ce petit accro...  

Et merci pour la "prise de défense", effectivement je signalerai ces "petits defauts" quand je ferais une annonce... Suis pas un bandit quand même :mouais:


----------



## reven (30 Mai 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je m'ôte toute idée, d'une quelconque réparation, de la tête...
> 
> d'ailleurs je ne le vois même plus ce petit accro...
> 
> Et merci pour la "prise de défense", effectivement je signalerai ces "petits defauts" quand je ferais une annonce... Suis pas un bandit quand même :mouais:


 
As-tu appelé Apple pour connaitre le prix ? Celà pourrais être interressant à connaitre...


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Bah écoute je vais tenter, je te tiens au courant (peut être pas aujourd'hui, suis débordé)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mai 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> le mac est en parfait état de marche, juste une éraflure sur l'écran à déplorer... et un mini accro sur l'alu...
> 
> ...


C'était bien la peine d'ouvrir un fil....


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine d'ouvrir un fil....




Bah le but premier du fil était de savoir si il existait une solution pour remettre un peu dans son état originel l'écran de mon powerbook... 

en me disant que non, on a répondu à ma question, et donc ce thread était utile


----------

